# Wife



## pottergreg (Mar 20, 2015)

Get her shooting 3D is a great way to practice and see if she likes it. You will make new friends too.


----------



## survivalistd (Jun 26, 2017)

Sure you really want to ? Just saying..

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## kwood (Oct 4, 2011)

schauc said:


> How do I get my wife into archery hunting without scaring her away?


First of all, does she want to? Does she have any interest? I am assuming she doesn't gun hunt, but if that's the case my advice would be different. 

I would get her into archery first. As others have suggested 3D shoots are great! See where she wants to take it from there. 
Feel free to be clear to her that she is welcomed/encouraged to hunt (as some women never express this as they assume they are not welcome in what they may have been raised to view as "a man's world"). Encourage her maybe like you would a kid, but don't be pushy -- especially if they're not ready yet. 

If she shows interest, great... if not, that's fine too. 
I know that for one thing, some women are wired to hunt - others just aren't wired to take an animal's life. From what I have seen that is a pretty stable/decisive trait, so if she says she doesn't have it in her to kill an animal, I would take that at face value; there is not much changing it. 

Also, I think it's really important to confront, rather than shy away from, aspects that (you think) might scare her. Just as you wouldn't shelter your son from gutting a deer --- I think you have to treat a woman the same way. It's part of the reality, it's a package deal, and I think it's kind of messed up when people try and sugarcoat or shelter female hunters from such realities of hunting such as blood and guts. Also, they might not be scared of it at all, you never know! One time, I was helping mentor a new female hunter who was starting her first season. I sent her a text when I told her I had just shot one that night. Her response: "Can I GUT IT FOR YOU!?"


----------



## Mktran (Feb 5, 2018)

Low pound bow, and lots of bow hunting videos on youtube!


----------



## midnight_f150 (Jul 4, 2009)

Have her go to a few 3d shoots with you. Worked for my buddy's GF and another buddy's wife. They all went to some 3d shoots with the wife and me. They saw how much fun we was all having and it wasn't long till they started asking the wife to try her bow.


----------



## Roadrash 80547 (Nov 15, 2019)

I tried the 3D route with my wife but I just couldn’t get her interested. It all depends on the woman.


----------



## HoytHunterRX3 (May 18, 2019)

I got my GF into guns just by doing what i was doing and then she took interest on her own. Don't force it on her. Let her get into it on her own if she wants to.


----------



## Mr. Ken (Aug 6, 2019)

A couple of things. Show her and inform her of all safety aspects. Start with the very basics and build on it. Don't push her but encourage her. Also make it where she has fun and enjoys herself. Sometimes no matter how hard you try, a spouse just can't learn from their spouse. Sometimes another lady or someone else, can explain something to her in a different way and get her to understand.


----------



## toparchery (Nov 25, 2019)

Tell her the how funny and cool the hunting will be!


----------



## Grandalyn (Oct 11, 2019)

why do you need that? 
The best thing you can do is organise everthing like it's a play with some rules and with the interesting prize for the winner)


----------



## bowtech2006 (Apr 1, 2006)

I learn you as husband can't teach her she will think your telling what to do and being mean. 

Second my wife got into bow hunting and gun hunting in 2011 and I do love hunting with her but boy the double cost of everything gets to be alot. Like if I go out of state or country to hunt guess what might as well just pay her way to go also and that's alot double airfare, double boot cost for hiking, double hunt price, double mount cost maybe, double food bills, then their is women and camo still have to look good so double camo cost. Lol the list goes on.

My wife was just going to do 3d outdoor and indoor leagues but it turned into her wanting to go everywhere to hunt different animals. Plus on my leases I lost all the good spot since I put her in them since she's kind of new still (me 31 seasons) I still would not change it for the world but it's not all positive stuff when wife gets into hunting lol


----------



## laur (Sep 6, 2017)

bowtech2006 said:


> I learn you as husband can't teach her she will think your telling what to do and being mean.
> 
> Second my wife got into bow hunting and gun hunting in 2011 and I do love hunting with her but boy the double cost of everything gets to be alot. Like if I go out of state or country to hunt guess what might as well just pay her way to go also and that's alot double airfare, double boot cost for hiking, double hunt price, double mount cost maybe, double food bills, then their is women and camo still have to look good so double camo cost. Lol the list goes on.
> 
> My wife was just going to do 3d outdoor and indoor leagues but it turned into her wanting to go everywhere to hunt different animals. Plus on my leases I lost all the good spot since I put her in them since she's kind of new still (me 31 seasons) I still would not change it for the world but it's not all positive stuff when wife gets into hunting lol


I buy my own everything for hunting, my man doesn't pay a thing for my hunting expenses. So, I don't think this is something *everyone* has to consider.


----------



## conservewild (Sep 24, 2019)

Set her up with an AT account and let her see what kind good people Archers are.


----------



## EJhunter (Oct 2, 2015)

laur said:


> I buy my own everything for hunting, my man doesn't pay a thing for my hunting expenses. So, I don't think this is something *everyone* has to consider.


Regardless of who buys it, my wife or myself, I always see it as WE bought it...


----------



## agmfan3 (Jul 2, 2018)

I bought my first bow, kid was shooting 4H Hot Shot Archery, hubby already had a bow. I won my Obsession in a raffle, I sold the first bow, and my hubby added some cash to my new bow envelope. I usually buy what I want, he knows I enjoy shooting. If I’m happy, they are happy lol. It’s something we 3 can do together, we have worn out several targets but it’s fun and time together.


----------



## Iamewe64 (Dec 24, 2008)

Keep it fun!


----------



## Voks (Dec 27, 2019)

Try taking her to shoot paper at an archery shop


----------



## Voks (Dec 27, 2019)

Once she gets good with a bow bring up hunting


----------



## Voks (Dec 27, 2019)

Maybe some 3 d tournament


----------



## Voks (Dec 27, 2019)

That's how my wife got into it


----------



## Voks (Dec 27, 2019)

Get her around other women who hunt


----------



## HITYRA (Dec 26, 2019)

toparchery said:


> Tell her the how funny and cool the hunting will be!


I would get her into archery first. As others have suggested 3D shoots are great! See where she wants to take it from there.


----------



## HITYRA (Dec 26, 2019)

HITYRA said:


> I would get her into archery first. xender discord omegle I would get her into archery first. As others have suggested 3D shoots are great! See where she wants to take it from there.
> As others have suggested 3D shoots are great! See where she wants to take it from there.


I would get her into archery first. As others have suggested 3D shoots are great! See where she wants to take it from there.


----------



## Vincent10 (Jan 19, 2015)

We got into the outdoors camping and hiking as a family. I was spending time with the kids at the archery range and she wanted to take part. She now has a bow and is a good shot. Once more comfortable with the required draw weight she plans to try hunting.


----------



## KyleGaryPratt (May 19, 2018)

following. My wife has shoulder issues but she likes shooting but it hurts her. I have my sons bow turned down for her too


----------



## laur (Sep 6, 2017)

KyleGaryPratt said:


> following. My wife has shoulder issues but she likes shooting but it hurts her. I have my sons bow turned down for her too


If it hurts, then it's too much draw weight or the bow itself is too heavy and it hurts the holding shoulder. Adding a stabilizer that is too heavy on mine will do that to me. Take her to a shop that will set up some light women's bows for her to try out. She will like shooting a whole lot better if it doesn't hurt.


----------



## shivkrupa (Oct 19, 2020)

Vincent10 said:


> We got into the outdoors camping and hiking as a family. I was spending time with the kids at the archery range and she wanted to take part. She now has a bow and is a good shot omegle ome tv. Once more comfortable with the required draw weight she plans to try hunting bazoocam.


thank you!


----------



## merlinron (Mar 23, 2020)

first off,...she herself has got to want to try it.....it's got to be her idea and her request. if she is doing it because you want her to, it will always be something she can come and go with and not really care if she is doing it or not.


----------



## My Two Cents (Jun 26, 2019)

I love shooting but I have no interest in hunting. If my husband pushed me to hunt I would probably quit shooting. Offer opportunities but if she would rather shoot at targets, take her to 3D shoots instead. Archery isn't just about hunting.


----------



## Thance94 (Sep 11, 2020)

Make it fun, don’t force it, have a buffer. Idc how close you guys are if you are the one telling her.... she won’t listen. Get a coach or some friends to go with


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## billfoster (9 mo ago)

HITYRA said:


> I would get her into archery first. As others have suggested 3D shoots are great! See where she wants to take it from there.


I had also been considering the Eva Shockey or Revolt. Those felt like great bows that have been around for a while. The grip on the Mathews bow is what put it on top for me personally. It just felt more comfortable in my hand.


----------



## sonwilliam411 (5 d ago)

It's important to remember that every person is different and what makes one person happy may not work for another. It's best to have open and honest communication with your wife and ask her what makes her happy and try to do those things for her. Here are a few general tips for making your wife happy in a conversation on WhatsApp:

Show interest in her life and what she has to say. Ask her about her day, her thoughts, and her feelings.
Be supportive and understanding. If she is going through a tough time, offer words of encouragement and a listening ear.
Be affectionate. Use kind words and emojis to show your love and affection.
Make her laugh. A good sense of humor can go a long way in making someone happy.
Surprise her with little gestures of love and appreciation. These could be anything from sending her a thoughtful message to planning a surprise date or gift.
Remember to always be honest, respectful, and considerate in your communication with your wife. These qualities will go a long way in making her happy.


----------



## Bob H in NH (Aug 20, 2002)

My wife is, BY FAR, my favorite 3D and hunting partner. 

Find a place she can try shooting, ideally with a woman hoping or a shop person who isn't an ass-hat

Then keep it no pressure and fun. Don't ouch unless asked and don't force any of it


----------



## merlinron (Mar 23, 2020)

EJhunter said:


> Regardless of who buys it, my wife or myself, I always see it as WE bought it...


same. we have a household income not a yours and mine income


----------



## Ann0246 (Feb 9, 2020)

I wish I could get my husband into it


----------

